# Hello Forum



## USS KG5 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hiya,

New member here from the UK - been a warbird fan for many years and have lurked for a bit here and read some interesting debates, thought I'd join in!

BTW - quick question, I'm thinking of going for a PPL and actually touching some clouds myself, any tips from anyone here?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2008)

Hallo mate,
Welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.

BTW What does PPL stand for?


----------



## USS KG5 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Hallo mate,
> Welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.
> 
> BTW What does PPL stand for?



Private Pilots License - sorry, I was not very clear!

Basically I want to learn to fly, I have always wanted to so it makes sense to do it not talk about it!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2008)

So now it is clear.I hope you will pass your PPL exams successfully.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, King George V.

Hope you're a young man, and can enjoy the PPL..... good luck.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome KG.


----------



## USS KG5 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the words of welcome - I'll look forward to seeing you around the site!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello, welcome to the Forum from Down Under.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome from across the pond!


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi there and welcome from Portugal !!


----------



## Célérité (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi and welcome USS KG5
I'm a PPL, If you have question about the formation, don't hesitate to request.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome mate....


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome mate, glad you decided to join in. Good luck with the PPL too!


----------



## cristian.hidalgo (Mar 26, 2008)

hi ame new and i live in the U.S.A in texas and i just joind two days ago i have a few forums and i would like you to check them out and tell me what you think .


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

Where's Adler????


----------



## DBII (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome from Texas

DBII


----------



## Good2Go (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Chocks Away and all that stuff.


----------



## Bf109_g (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 18, 2008)

KG5, Welcome from New Mexico, USA -Karl


----------

